# total new guy question



## kc7655 (Jan 3, 2010)

i'm new to the forums and i hope this isn't another dumb new guy question you guys get a dozen times a day.
i'm looking into buying a pellet gun for hunting. i've spent days looking at guns on different websites and still don't really have a good idea of what i need. i want to hunt rabbits mostly. maybe game a little bigger, maybe a little smaller, but i want a gun that can cleanly kill a rabbit from about 30-40 yards. i'm leaning towards .22 or .25 since those seem to have the edge when hunting decent sized game. i'm also wondering what kind of power i should look for when buying an air rifle for hunting. i'll see a gun on say... pyramydair and see their chrono results. then i go to youtube and find that gun chronoing for way less than they advertise.
i was considering the walther falcon hunter in .25 caliber. i think i want a breakbarrel since pcp's are really expensive and other pump models don't have too much power. any advice? i'll take all the help i can get. sorry for the really long post.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Out to 40 yards any caliber will do...

But, what is your budget by the way, just for the rifle? That will sure help if you'll tell us.


----------



## kc7655 (Jan 3, 2010)

i would like to find something under 200$ but up to 250 is what i'm willing to spend. can 177 really take a rabbit at 40 yards?


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Absolutely. 40 yards is not that great of a distance and rabbits only need 4 FPE to be dispatched cleanly. Pigeons and squirrels 3 - 4 and ***** and possums around 7 FPE. For example, my .177 Air Airms TX200 produces 16 FPE at the muzzle and still has 9 FPE at 50 yards with 10.6 grain Kodiak pellet. Yes, I chronographed it at 50 yards, that's how I know. So not only out to 40 but it will do the job out to 70 yards if weather permits...one crow found it out the hard way sitting 64 yards away and thinking it was safe, hehe. And of course, you can't substitute the *skill and knowledge* with more _power_ 

For the budget you have I'd like to suggest an RWS 34 in .22 It's an entry level German springer that is much better than any Gamo!

AH.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

For what it's worth, my last airgun was a RWS 34 in .22 cal. Just can't beat it for the price.


----------



## kc7655 (Jan 3, 2010)

so, if i wanted a .22 that could take a rabbit cleanly at 50-60 yards what muzzle velocity should i be going for? if anyone has links to articles written about this that would be great. i've looked a lot at the rws line. they seem to be of great quality but have low muzzle velocity. but assuming i could get clean headshots, would the rws 34 get clean kills at that range? sorry for all the questions, i'm the kind of guy that will relentlessly research something before he buys it.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Look my friend, velocity alone is not everything. Some Gamo claim velocities up to 1200 fps or even higher...but any sober thinking airgunner knows these velocities are worthless in airguns. You need to stay way below supersonic speeds to keep that pellet stable in flight. Velocity alone is a marketing strategy some manufacturers use to misguide buyers. Because, let's face it, most of buyers are CLUELESS what does it take for an airgun to be accurate. AND accuracy is what you have to strive for anyway.

Now, as far as "wanting" more velocity, let me ask you, WHAT FOR? I had .22 RWS-34 Panther before. Trust me, the game you shoot can't tell the difference between 700 FPS and 1000 FPS because in both cases, it is DEAD. Low power hit is always better than a high power miss, I hope you agree. Instead of worrying about how fast your pellet flies, you need to worry what energy your rifle produces at the MUZZLE. Even my .177 11 FPE HW50S kills pigeons and tree rats out to 50 yards, and trust me, they don't know what hit them! .22 RWS34 produces WAY more energy than 11 FPE, so do the math.

RWS 34 is an excellent choice for a beginner. Mine had many kills behind its belt. And remember, the whole point of hunting with airguns is challenge, knowing your hardware, your skill and knowledge. Accuracy should be your # 1 priority.

AH.


----------



## kc7655 (Jan 3, 2010)

okay, muzzle velocity isn't everything. i also saw this gun http://www.pyramydair.com/p/beeman-SS-1 ... -kit.shtml
for 160$ it seems too good to be true.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

It's a Chinese junk. Sorry for being honest :wink: Beeman happened to rebrand LOTS of junk. I heard they are changing all that since they sold Marksman line of guns. I hope they will stick to what Robert Beeman founded his company for - to import and rebrand German and English airguns.


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Classic POJ.


----------



## bandmiller2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Good advice given,Don't overlook a good used Sheridan pump.Their accurate and powerfull enough for what you want, nothing else needed.Accuracy is far more important than power with a airgun.Frank C.


----------



## kc7655 (Jan 3, 2010)

from what i've read, and what you guys have said, i think i'm going to have to go with the rws 34. thanks for all the input guys.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Keep in mind that you will need a drooper Leapers mount available from pyramydair. Also, DO NOT buy combos. They always put junk scopes to jack up the price. Later on the scope brakes and you end up buying something else...

For right now buy just a rifle+mount.


----------

